# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  [Money 2005] Compatibilit avec Vista ?

## Aitone

Bonjour,

Je voudrais juste savoir si Money 2005 peut tourner sur Vista et sinon quelles en sont les raisons ?
Y'a t'il moyen d'installer un patch pour le faire fonctionner ?

Merci d'avance de vos rponses...

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

et pourquoi ne marcherait-il pas, surtout pour un produit Microsoft  :;): 
et si tu regardes sur google, tu y verras des screenshots de money 05 et 07 sur vista


pour le 05, t'as juste  feinter l'install d'un patch auto, en lancant le raccourci en tant qu'administrateur. apres, ca marche tout seul

----------


## olivierd59fr

Bonjour,
Il s'installe bien mais pas moyen de mettre la mise  jour. Il demande d'tre en mode administrateur, alors que j'y suis !!!



MAJ : C'est bon, j'ai trouv...

----------


## cosmocats

Bonjour

Je n'arrive pas  installer la mise  jour de money 2005 sous vista
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider svp ???

Merci d'avance

@++

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

c'est marqu plus haut, cest aussi marqu sur google et sur les pages de telechargement du patch.
Bouton droit > lancer en tant qu'administrateur

----------


## Peck777

Autre souci avec Money 2005 et Vista: 

avant de migrer sous vista, je faisait mes comptes avec Money 2005 Deluxe sur XP SP2 Pro. tout va bien.
j'ai upgrad vers Vista, Money est rester accorich aux wagons de la mise  jour, mais lorsque j'ouvre mon .mny , il me propose de la convertir ??!! et quand il essaie de le faire, il me dit qu'il est en lecture seule ou dj ouvert  ::aie::  

je pige pas !

j'ai rinstall money, sans effet ....

SVP
Ludo

----------


## julien63200

Bonjour 

Je fait mes comptes avec money 2005 (sous xp pro) j ai recement installer vista ultimate et j ai installer money 2005 sous vista . Il s install tres bien mai le souci c est ke je n arrive pas a restaurer ma sauvegarde j ai deja eu ce probleme sous xp et j ai du repartir a zero avec met compte comment faire quelq'un a une solution car je tourne avec 2 os differentes je me sert juste xp pour faire mes comptes. Merci

----------


## cosmocats

@ julien63200 et Peck777 il faut lancer money en faisant un clik droit et ouvrir en tant qu'administrateur et l il va vous proposer une mise et jour !!

Et le tour est jou

@++

----------


## laurence33

Bonjour,

alors dj je pars avec un handicap trs srieux et je m'en excuse..ce handicap est que je dbute en informatique donc en clair je rameeee beaucoup.


Mon problme actuel est Money que j'avais auparavant sur xp marchait trs bien mais je viens d'acheter nouvel ordi avec ce cher vista....j'ai russi  installer money en suivant le conseil clic droit et ouvrir en tant que administrateur.  ::D:  

Mais le hic est mettre les copies de sauvegarde,sauvegardes sur ancien pc donc avec xp,j'ai donc fait des copies je les mets dans nouvel ordi et j'ai continuellement "nommer le fichier" avec en bleue le titre des sauvegardes anciennes et l je clic et...."le chemin est incorrect veuillez utiliser un nom de chemin correct"  alors je reessaye en mettant autre titre et cela ne marche pas mieux...."impossible de trouver.etc   car il s'agit d'un fichier lecture seule etc etc ..." ::cry::  

donc si quelqu'un avait la gentillesse de me dire que faut il mettre dans cette case et comment remmettre sauvegardeeeeeeee.

merci d'avance.

----------


## Steeve42

> Bonjour,
> 
> alors dj je pars avec un handicap trs srieux et je m'en excuse..ce handicap est que je dbute en informatique donc en clair je rameeee beaucoup.
> 
> 
> Mon problme actuel est Money que j'avais auparavant sur xp marchait trs bien mais je viens d'acheter nouvel ordi avec ce cher vista....j'ai russi  installer money en suivant le conseil clic droit et ouvrir en tant que administrateur.  
> 
> Mais le hic est mettre les copies de sauvegarde,sauvegardes sur ancien pc donc avec xp,j'ai donc fait des copies je les mets dans nouvel ordi et j'ai continuellement "nommer le fichier" avec en bleue le titre des sauvegardes anciennes et l je clic et...."le chemin est incorrect veuillez utiliser un nom de chemin correct"  alors je reessaye en mettant autre titre et cela ne marche pas mieux...."impossible de trouver.etc   car il s'agit d'un fichier lecture seule etc etc ..." 
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
je suis exactement dans le mme cas que Laurence33, j'ai bien fait les mises  jour money et install les mises  jour mais quand je veux rcuprer mon fichier perso qui vient d'une version Money 2000, toujours le mme problme "le chemin est incorrect veuillez utiliser un nom de chemin correct".
Alors s'il y a quelqu'un qui veut faire 2 heureux?
Merci.

----------

